# Vita sells 1.2 million units Worldwide



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Sony Computer Entertainment Inc, today announced that the sales of the PlayStation®Vita (PS Vita) portable entertainment system reached over 1.2 million units worldwide as of February 26, 2012. PS Vita experienced an initial burst of momentum when it launched on December 17, 2011 in Japan followed by Hong Kong, Taiwan and South Korea. Newly launched in North and Latin America, Europe and PAL territories as well as in Singapore on February 22, 2012, sales have exceeded expectations surpassing over 1.2 million units worldwide, firmly establishing PS Vita as the must-have portable entertainment device across the world. Software sales across the globe have surpassed 2.0 million units at both retail and on PlayStation®Network.

“PS Vita was designed to deliver the ultimate portable entertainment experience, and we couldn’t be more thrilled with the reaction we’re seeing from consumers and the pace at which PS Vita is selling,” said Andrew House, President and Group CEO, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. “The market has responded and there is clear demand for a mobile device capable of providing a revolutionary combination of rich gaming and social connectivity within a real world context. To sustain momentum, we’re working closely with 3rd party developers and publishers to ensure the best games and franchises possible will be available on PS Vita, and our software line up for the remainder of 2012 will have something for everyone across the globe.”

PS Vita introduces new ways to play, delivering deep and immersive gameplay experiences that have never been offered on any other handheld gaming device. Equipped with dual analog sticks, a vibrant 5-inch high definition OLED multi-touch screen, powerful quad core processor, six-axis motion sensing system, built in microphone, and front and rear cameras, PS Vita is the ultimate portable entertainment system. In addition to the ultimate portable gaming experience, by having both Wi-Fi and 3G network connectivity, together with various applications, PS Vita will enable infinite possibilities for users to “encounter,” “connect,” “discover,” “share” and “play” with friends wherever they are.

With more than 25 titles currently available in North and Latin America, Europe and the PAL territories and Japan* respectively including EA SPORTS FIFA Football, Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom®3 from Capcom, UNCHARTEDTM: Golden Abyss, WipEout® 2048 and Escape Plan from SCE Worldwide Studios, as well as over 70 titles in development, PS Vita is poised to drive continued momentum across the globe.Source: Sony PR.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice, handheld market isn't dead !


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 28, 2012)

well,i guess  it did sell like hotcakes  in the  western  non japanese market  







PS Vita is the *ultimate portable entertainment system*. In addition to the*ultimate portable gaming experience,*
PS Vita was designed to deliver the *ultimate portable entertainment experience*

yeah,yeah we get it =.=


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 28, 2012)

Hopefully it'll keep up better in the next weeks.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

Not really surprising, glad to see we have a healthy market and consoles still have a place beside phones, computers and other consoles :3


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.

Pretty average nevertheless.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 28, 2012)

nvm..


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> 
> Pretty average nevertheless.


You didn't need to add that 3DS comment in.


saberjoy said:


> you mean handhelds?


Who cares





saberjoy said:


> PS Vita is the *ultimate portable entertainment system*. In addition to the*ultimate portable gaming experience,*
> PS Vita was designed to deliver the *ultimate portable entertainment experience*
> 
> yeah,yeah we get it =.=


It's PR, what do you expect.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> 
> Pretty average nevertheless.



The civility of this thread is dead with that comment


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> 
> Pretty average nevertheless.


Inb4 3DS lost momentum after launch and managed to get a good boost in sales only after price-drop and better games.. Selling 600k units in one week is spectacular with handheld consoles. Otherwise we could just as well compare the 3DS+PSV sales to the iPhone 4S sales of 4 million units in the first week


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> ...


They are direct competitors in the handheld market, why isn't it right to bring up a comparison in terms of sales? If I were to bring up Iphone, then yeah I'd be wrong.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> ...


comparisons with other handheld release  are obviously going to  happen, you are just delaying the inevitable,


----------



## Forstride (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahhh, this never gets old.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pretty average nevertheless.



On what basis is it average? Just curious what makes you think it's average for a new premium priced console, with little word of mouth and obtuse advertising and a stupid mandatory memory card to sell so well in a failing economy with threats of a double dip recession. The DS had a huge following leading to transferable sales...the Vita garnered none of that, making these figures actually somewhat surprising.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> *shit* happens because people go about saying
> *inb4SHIT*


Sarcasm. Sometimes not so easily found


----------



## qlum (Feb 28, 2012)

If only the vita would support sd and get hacked so I can buy the system without having to pay a console like price for the games.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> comparisons with other handheld release  are obviously going to  happen, you are just delaying the inevitable,


Hi, you must be new to GBAtemp - where one mention of the opposing company drags a thread down to it's lowest with off-topic arguments and silly fanboys only to be ended with more silly fanboys.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > *shit* happens because people go about saying
> ...


sorry, i just had to use that punchline


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty average nevertheless.
> ...



It's nothing too great, they are not record breaking sales nor a disappointment.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2012)

Hopefully the Vita can keep up its momentum and continue to be successful. 

I urge all 3DS owners out there to try out the Vita, so they can appreciate how the 3DS truly is a piece of garbage in comparison to it. So hopefully they will trade in the trash that is the 3DS and buy a Vita instead. So that they can enjoy a TRUE next gen portable gaming experience in the PS Vita!


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> It's nothing too great, they are not record breaking sales nor a disappointment.



So how is that average? They're very good sales (much better than most people expected) for a console which is stupidly expensive for most normal people at the moment. What's your basis for comparison?

Make no mistake i think that these sales will drop off rapidly, but for a start these are good numbers.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 28, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hopefully the Vita can keep up its momentum and continue to be successful.
> 
> I urge all 3DS owners out there to try out the Vita, so they can appreciate how the 3DS truly is a piece of garbage in comparison to it. So hopefully they will trade in the trash that is the 3DS and buy a Vita instead. So that they can enjoy a TRUE next gen portable gaming experience in the PS Vita!


cant believe a mod just said that, so this is gbatemp


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll buy it later, i'm not a brand hater, i alreadly have an 3DS and i'm very satisfied.

When prices drops i'll have one


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > It's nothing too great, they are not record breaking sales nor a disappointment.
> ...


You do know the 3DS launched at the same price, over 400k sales in the USA and 439K in EU. You can't use the Vita's price tag to defend for it.

How is saying average is negative? Please explain, me calling it average means bad results?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> They are direct competitors in the handheld market, why isn't it right to bring up a comparison in terms of sales? If I were to bring up Iphone, then yeah I'd be wrong.



Probably has to do with the fact that we can't have one thread about the Vita without someone shitting on it. Stop beating the horse.



As for the topic itself, congrats to Sony on the sales


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm hoping they keep the momentum.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They are direct competitors in the handheld market, why isn't it right to bring up a comparison in terms of sales? If I were to bring up Iphone, then yeah I'd be wrong.
> ...


Such is life, deal with it.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty average nevertheless.
> ...


Meanwhile the Australian Economy is going just fine 
With the PS Vita not being sold at half the Australian stores it's safe to say that we don't want to witness the PSP all over again.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> You do know the 3DS launched at the same price, over 400k sales in the USA and 439K in EU. You can't use the Vita's price tag to defend for it.
> 
> How is saying average is negative? Please explain me calling it average means bad results?



It doesn't mean bad, but equally without some form of reasoning it doesn't equate to average either. Saying so seems slightly blinkered to the Vita situation as a whole. The Vita is not directly comparable to the 3DS despite what Valwin would have people believe - the 3DS is aimed at a much wider demographic and has transferable brand loyalty from the IMMENSE success that was the DS. The Vita has none of that carry over from the PSP, and has the additional entry barrier of an overpriced memory card making it more expensive than the 3DS (plus you'd be hard pressed to find that many people who didn't get a 3DS for significantly less than a Vita at launch). Toss in confusion over 3G vs Wifi and the GAME/Ubisoft debacle...

I've said it over and over but these numbers are surprising given all the indicators that the Vita would bomb, and certainly not average. Unfortunately i just don't think it's going to have legs and expect sales to drop massively.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



I'd say such is fanboys to be honest to be fair.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Such is life, deal with it.


Only if you make it so..

Also if you wonder how average sound negative, it's the context that matters. "Pretty average nevertheless" sounds negative for most people, especially in the context of your message..


----------



## hankchill (Feb 28, 2012)

qlum said:


> If only the vita would support sd and get hacked so I can buy the system without having to pay a console like price for the games.



It's the thought patterns like this that cause systems to go downhill.

If you want to steal the games, why would developers want to make them? If developers don't make games, the systems don't sell.

Have you even PLAYED on a PS Vita? You don't want to pay "console like prices" but what you fail to understand, is that the PS Vita is basically a handheld full fledged console. I would gladly pay the price to enjoy hours and hours of a game and support the developers; when they get paid, they are encouraged to make more.

The last thing we need is another Dreamcast situation. I personally hope that the Vita never gets a way to play pirated games. It's just not fair to those who pour their blood, sweat and tears into their work.


----------



## qlum (Feb 28, 2012)

hankchill said:


> qlum said:
> 
> 
> > If only the vita would support sd and get hacked so I can buy the system without having to pay a console like price for the games.
> ...


Yes but that still means it has inferior games to the cheaper pc games.
With hacked I mean gameboy like hacked not psp like hacked.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > You do know the 3DS launched at the same price, over 400k sales in the USA and 439K in EU. You can't use the Vita's price tag to defend for it.
> ...


I don't know which idiots would think the Vita would be bomb, it was inevitable it would get off to a healthy start with fifa12 and uncharted as launch titles. Plus it's a new handheld in the market all the fanboys would want one, but only time will tell if it's able to carry on the momentum.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

qlum said:


> Yes but that still means it has inferior games to the cheaper pc games.


PC isn't as portable as a handheld console. Just as well comparing a laptop vs desktop computer in terms of power. Using something on a battery has its limits


----------



## hankchill (Feb 28, 2012)

qlum said:


> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> > qlum said:
> ...



Quite an ignorant comment, I'm sure others would agree. Makes absolutely no sense how the games would be "inferior". You'll need to elaborate on that a little more. Actually, don't. This is the place to talk about the sales of the Vita.

I hope it continues the momentum. Sony just needs to aggressively push it with amazing content every week -- and with the video game awards to vote on now, we will see a lot of discounts in the coming weeks.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Plus it's a new handheld in the market all the fanboys would want one, but only time will tell if it's able to carry on the momentum.


Only fanboys buy new consoles? Quite a generalization 

For example I bought a DS in 2008 and DSiXL in 2010, but a Wii only in mid 2011 and 3DS late 2011


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Plus it's a new handheld in the market all the fanboys would want one, but only time will tell if it's able to carry on the momentum.
> ...


*Plus*

Read before you reply.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Plus it's a new handheld in the market all the fanboys would want one, but only time will tell if it's able to carry on the momentum.
> ...


well 1.2 million fanboys can't be wrong
3ds is doomed.


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll wait for the second revision with microsd cards and good games like GTA


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 28, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > They are direct competitors in the handheld market, why isn't it right to bring up a comparison in terms of sales? If I were to bring up Iphone, then yeah I'd be wrong.
> ...


To be honest almost every console I see gets shit upon. Including 3DS, Wii, PS3 etc. and not just Vita.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2012)

much less than the 450k androids unlocked everday... or was it 800k


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> To be honest almost every console I see gets shit upon. Including 3DS, Wii, PS3 etc. and not just Vita.


Nobody said they didn't, it's annoying in all threads, much so with ignorant fanboys, which tbh that's more on Nintendos side.


shakirmoledina said:


> much less than the 450k androids unlocked everday... or was it 800k


wow how off topic can u get.


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

hankchill said:


> Sony just needs to aggressively push it with amazing content every week -- and with the video game awards to vote on now, we will see a lot of discounts in the coming weeks.


Huh, what video game awards? oO


on topic: I'm glad the Vita is selling well as that hopefully pushes development of more games, as right now the Vita's library doesn't cater much to my taste, but with Disgaea 3's port around the corner and Persona 4 The Golden on it's way as well (and I have no doubt that it's gonna be localised by Atlus US) I'm not really worried about not getting enough games I like.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm really interested in the Vita, My only problem right now is the Memory card pricing, I refuse to pay 600% on storage.


----------



## hankchill (Feb 28, 2012)

miruki said:


> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> > Sony just needs to aggressively push it with amazing content every week -- and with the video game awards to vote on now, we will see a lot of discounts in the coming weeks.
> ...



http://blog.us.playstation.com/2012/02/27/psn-gamers-choice-awards-2012-nominees-you-decide-tomorrow/

The PSN Gamer's Choice Awards


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

hankchill said:


> http://blog.us.plays...ecide-tomorrow/
> 
> The PSN Gamer's Choice Awards


Uh, did the voting already start? Coz I can't see anywhere to vote for a game in the Vita's PSN store...


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Only 600k outside of japan that's both EU, USA and others, 3DS sold 400k in USA alone within the first week.
> 
> Pretty average nevertheless.


Yeah, last time I check Media Create PSV was at 600k in Japan (before launch in other regions), they only sold 600k in other regions, Sony included Japan sales to hide an average launch.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > comparisons with other handheld release  are obviously going to  happen, you are just delaying the inevitable,
> ...





p1ngpong said:


> I urge all 3DS owners out there to try out the Vita, so they can appreciate how the 3DS truly is a piece of garbage in comparison to it. So hopefully they will trade in the trash that is the 3DS and buy a Vita instead. So that they can enjoy a TRUE next gen portable gaming experience in the PS Vita!


yeah... even moderators do that!
welcome to the temp saberjoy


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 28, 2012)

Hopefully the PSV will be able to hold this momentum in the next weeks and months.

Oh and *insert random bullshit here*.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I urge all 3DS owners out there to try out the Vita, so they can appreciate how the 3DS truly is a piece of garbage in comparison to it. So hopefully they will trade in the trash that is the 3DS and buy a Vita instead. So that they can enjoy a TRUE next gen portable gaming experience in the PS Vita!
> ...


I know this is a long shot, but hear me out here, I believe he (p1ngpong) was jk.(just kidding is what I meant )


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


>p1ngpong is a joke
kingvamp BAN!


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


yeah, I know (he only forgot to say hardcore to make the joke complete)
but joking or not... it only contributes to the flame war
which is something that mods should try to prevent

also... that's emigre's job!!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hopefully the Vita can keep up its momentum and continue to be successful.
> 
> I urge all 3DS owners out there to try out the Vita, so they can appreciate how the 3DS truly is a piece of garbage in comparison to it. So hopefully they will trade in the trash that is the 3DS and buy a Vita instead. So that they can enjoy a TRUE next gen portable gaming experience in the PS Vita!


Banzai


----------



## freaksloan (Feb 28, 2012)

I just don't get the whole fanboy mentallity. I own a DS lite, DSi XL, 3DS and a PSP and as soon as there is a
price drop on the Vita I will also be purchasing it. Most of my gaming is done on handhelds, and I want the market to thrive. There are things I like about Nitendo and there I things I like about Sony. I am not going to be closed minded and chose one over the other.


Nothing ruins these forums more than fanboys. I wish for a world free of fanboys.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

freaksloan said:


> I just don't get the whole fanboy mentallity. I own a DS lite, DSi XL, 3DS and a PSP and as soon as there is a
> price drop on the VIta I will also be purchasing it. Most of my gaming is down on handhelds, and I want the market to thrive. There are things I like about Nitendo and there I things I like about Sony. I am not going to be closed minded and chose one over the other.
> 
> 
> Nothing ruins these forums more than fanboys. I wish for a world free of fanboys.



I like you. Let's be Bros.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like you. Let's be Bros.


_Mario_ Bros?  NINTENDO FTW!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!1!!!!!6!!!!!!


----------



## mjax (Feb 28, 2012)

My favorite Playstation game is:



Spoiler



Mario


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2012)

mjax said:


> My favorite Playstation game is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is



Spoiler



Gears of War 4


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> Hopefully the PSV will be able to hold this momentum in the next weeks and months.
> 
> Oh and *insert random bullshit here*.



The Vita has a stangnant month in March in Japan and an average month for the US and EU.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad to see the Nintendo fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked eachothers posts all over the place.
Amazing how bad a fanbase can make itself look.


Anyway, those are good sales. I'm surprised it's not higher though, since i've seen so many damn people talking about their new Vita all over the place. It seemed like everyone has one. I even hear chatter about it all the time at my work, and my store is technologically retarded.
I may be getting one when I get paid on friday if I can afford it, I unfortunately piled up quuuite a few pre-orders between now and early april so I don't really have a ton to spend outside of them until I get my tax refund.


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> I may be getting one when I get paid on friday if I can afford it, I unfortunately piled up quuuite a few pre-orders between now and early april so I don't really have a ton to spend outside of them until I get my tax refund.


If you've got enough other games to play until April, I would wait with buying a Vita until then, there's not that much released for it yet and I have mine lying around somewhere next to me while playing on my DS most of the time right now.. mostly because I have to wait until Friday as well before I can spend some money on games (but I'll mostly get PSP games, since I never had a PSP and got quite a few games to catch up with!).


----------



## zanfire (Feb 28, 2012)

For the people who were saying things about 3ds vs vita, this was a good history lesson and shows why the vita selling even "average" is actually amazing against Nintendo domination and killer effect over the years.

http://www.1up.com/features/vita-challenge-history-portable-competition

the fact that Sony was successful enough to make a second console is an achievement in itself.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

world wide including japan wow those are weak sales japan is like half of those  how misleading op


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not really misleading, since it says Worldwide, of course they're gonna include Japan.


----------



## insidexdeath (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty impressive despite the fact that it's selling bad in Japan. It's just like I predicted, the Vita's launch titles appeal more to the western audience.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> world wide including japan wow those are weak sales japan is like half of those  how misleading op



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/worldwide


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 28, 2012)

this thread is disgusting.

fanboys talking   about other fanboys talking   about the other fanboys talking


----------



## DarkLG (Feb 28, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> this thread is disgusting.
> 
> fanboys talking   about other fanboys talking   about the other fanboys talking


exactly lol both handhelds are good and do what they're meant to do..play games! So quit the this is better then that talk >.>


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler said:


>



Good to hear. Unfortunately, because this is GBATemp, expect some people to argue against it like many do with other devices.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



why would someone argue with this ?  by op tittle we already knew


hopefully the sells will improve cuz they are too low ;.;


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> hopefully the sells will improve cuz they are too low ;.;



Low in comparison to the 3DS now, or in the same time-frame when the 3DS first released? Someone got the numbers on that?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 28, 2012)

It took 10 weeks in Japan to get 600K, so only the other 600k should be considered part of the "launch in other regions"
I hope it has good legs, 3DS took a nose dive after the initial release.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> by op tittle we already new


We didn't know if it was shipped or sold.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Low in comparison to the 3DS now, or in the same time-frame when the 3DS first released? Someone got the numbers on that?


Here (if VGcharts are to be believed):


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

VGChartz are generally bad and not to be trusted since they estimate numbers, not saying the numbers on that chart you posted aren't correct, they might be but if someone sourced VGChartz I'd laugh back at them.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Glad to see the Nintendo fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked each others posts all over the place.
> Amazing how bad a fanbase can make itself look.


Posting more hypocritical wrong stuff  I see.
I didn't even see that much "fanboyish",  comments being liked, specially minus the jk
parts. 

Makes me think you didn't even read the whole freaking thread.

I means it easy to post the  you posted without looking at anything. 


Hells Malice said:


> Glad to see the Sony fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked each others posts all over the place.
> Amazing how bad a fanbase can make itself look.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> world wide including japan wow those are weak sales japan is like half of those  how misleading op



Can you link to your source which claimed Game-Track was creating fake numbers now?


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully the sells will improve cuz they are too low ;.;
> ...



i mean low as i expected this to be west only but seem now  that 70% of those sales are from the jap side hopefully it will improve over the week


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i mean low as i expected this to be west only but seem now  that 70% of those sales are from the jap side hopefully it will improve over the week



Since when is ~600,000 70% of 1.2 million? Also given the Vita's been out for three months in Japan and less than a week in the west it doesn't take a genius to work out why more sales come from Japan.

What's your source saying the figures are fake? You claimed Chart-Track was fake, not VGChartz. Nice try though,


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 28, 2012)

It doesnt mean anything to me. Why ? I am waiting for 20 or more of an excellent games. Right now, I saw the games at the stores and they are not impressive.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Qtis said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Plus it's a new handheld in the market all the fanboys would want one, but only time will tell if it's able to carry on the momentum.
> ...



You're not a fanboy then, you're just a cheapskate, like me, hahahaha. My Vita purchase date = 2016. Man, this new Gundam game is great, too bad they didn't make it for the PS4!


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i mean low as i expected this to be west only but seem now  that 70% of those sales are from the jap side hopefully it will improve over the week
> ...



what are you talking about i never say the sony given sales pr release were fake please link me to the post that i say that the pr sony release is fake


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Qtis said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


another member here for the "cheap late owners club"... I bought my Wii in 2010 
I guess that I will finally buy a DS from dealextreme now... there are sooo cheap


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> what are you talking about i never say the sony given sales pr release were fake please link me to the post that i say that the pr sony release is fake



You claimed that the sales from Chart-Track were fake, and you'd been told that by your "special source"



Valwin said:


> i been told this chart is unreliable  and should wait for a official chart  that  actually give you hardware / software   numbers
> 
> so in the end  the numbers are pretty much just made up
> 
> almost got me there op



If they're fake, then the PR statement contains fake info for the European figures and by your own claims is also classed as fake by your super secret source. Please link to the info where you were told that the numbers are made up.

You know the simple fix is to either admit you just made something up because you're immensely desperate to spread discord, or link to the source which says Chart-Track is fake.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I guess that I will finally buy a DS from dealextreme now... there are sooo cheap


Inorite? $60!


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > what are you talking about i never say the sony given sales pr release were fake please link me to the post that i say that the pr sony release is fake
> ...



are you even reading were those it says  in my post that the Sony pr release was fake ??? point it please  xist stop making stuff up please


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > i been told this chart is unreliable  and should wait for a official chart  that  actually give you hardware / software   numbers
> ...



Yes. But i never claimed you said that the Sony PR release was fake. You claimed you had a source saying a UK Chart Agency was faking data....where is it? Because if the people who collate that UK chart info are providing fake data, and only you know, the Sony numbers are wrong and it's your duty to correct them.

What's your source for Chart-Track providing fake info? Or was it just made up to stir up trouble?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Glad to see the Nintendo fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked eachothers posts all over the place.
> Amazing how bad a fanbase can make itself look.



The correct term is Nintendrones.

And this seems good, I'd love to pick up one when I can.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2012)

Veho said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that I will finally buy a DS from dealextreme now... there are sooo cheap
> ...


yeah... they're refurbished.. but as long as it works!
maybe I would pick the zelda ds lite


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the Nintendo fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked eachothers posts all over the place.
> ...



I prefer Nintendtards.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...




xist why are you mixing two different topics in that post you sounded like you were referring to me saying this pr  figures were fake  and thats not true  in fact i like them they are official

about the other topic yea  i say that



> *i been told this chart is unreliable* and should wait for a official chart that actually give you hardware / software numbers
> 
> so in the end the numbers are pretty much just made up



nowhere i say it was fake all i say was someone told me not to trust them and to wait for official numbers that we just got thanks to Sony


----------



## Forstride (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone in this thread is so mad.  I beg you don't cry.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Nintendtrolls is better, but Nintendtards is more accurate




NahuelDS said:


> yeah... they're refurbished.. but as long as it works!
> maybe I would pick the zelda ds lite



$60, That's cool I'm gonna pick one up. The DS Lite has always been my favorite handheld


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2012)

Nintendopes?
Nintenderps?


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > *i been told this chart is unreliable* and should wait for a official chart that actually give you hardware / software numbers
> ...



What? The charts you claim to be made up (and how do you differentiate Fake and made up?) were provided by Chart-Track, and official agency which will provide a tally for Sony to collate regional info. Chart Track is an official body.

All you need to do is to provide your source saying that the numbers they've provided to Sony are made up. Or admit that you just made up that claim.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...




:3 xist get your own source


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> :3 xist get your own source



So you just lied.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > :3 xist get your own source
> ...



nope i did not i can give you the identity of my secret source


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



Is it Santa?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 28, 2012)

3DS > Vita

Come on. Take the flamebait...


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Nintendopes?
> Nintenderps?


Nintenwhamps?


----------



## paulfalcon (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, what economic down turn? XD It's good to see the PS Vita racked up a good number. Then again, I'm also proud of the success of the 3DS as well -is a proud 3DS/PS Vita owner-

Good sales means dev's confidence with making great games! And having the best of both worlds means no crying over games that each of them don't have.

In the end, everyone wins! But, as evident as this thread is, the fanboy civil war rages on. XD

-Happily plays his 3DS and PS Vita, pointing and laughing at all the Nintenderps and Sonybitches.-


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2012)

Valwin said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...


secretsauce.
bite me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> The correct term is Nintendrones.





Guild McCommunist said:


> I prefer Nintendtards.





emigre said:


> Nintendtrolls is better, but Nintendtards is more accurate





Antoligy said:


> Nintendopes?
> Nintenderps?



And people thought Nintendo fanboys were bad.


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Nintendopes?
> Nintenderps?


I vote for Nintenderps! It's a pity, that Sony is such a short name, can't really make up such fun names for their fanboys. 

This thread has reached utter absurdity, imo. You guys should just stop bashing each other about such useless stuff and instead get out the handheld of your choice and play some nice games on it. :>


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

To clarify for all folk who take PR damage control at face value:

Their "launch" figures are based on the total sales of the PS Vita in all regions up until now. That includes three months of Japanese sales and an extra week of prerelease bundles.

The actual launch week figures are much, much smaller. I'm quite disappointed in Sony for fudging the numbers like this. Gotta keep their stocks up I suppose...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

xist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty average nevertheless.
> ...


I couldn't word that better.

The 3DS *did not* sell on its own merit - it sold so well because it was backwards-compatible with thousands of DS/DSi titles. The Vita is backwards-compatible only with PSN-Based PSP titles, which you can only transfer in Japan - this is a big game-staller.

On the other hand, I am quite glad that Sony finally got rid of the FailMD-Drive - it was a huge battery-monger and the step had to be taken at some point.

The upper-hand the 3DS has over the Vita is that the average non-collector can trade-in their DS/DSi and get a nice deal for the 3DS. If you trade in your PSP, you can forget about your PSP collection (unless you're Japanese, and even then not all games are available on PSN) and start re-collecting them via PSN titles. It's pointless to compare the two using the same measure as they're following completely different strategies - 3DS thrives at being a next generation extension of the DS, the Vita tries to be something new and exciting, almost cutting the ties with the PSP.

People need to start understanding that unlike the 3DS, the Vita really doesn't have the exact same "push" and despite of that it sells well, not to mention that it has a relatively good set of launch titles and alot of interesting ones "comming up soon".


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2012)

miruki said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendopes?
> ...



That, or people prefer not to get involved in such childish immature activities.


----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> miruki said:
> 
> 
> > Antoligy said:
> ...


wow i bet your fun at parties


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 28, 2012)

prowler said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > miruki said:
> ...


HE REALLY IS THE LIFE OF THE PARTY. ALTHOUGH BY PARTY, I ACTUALLY MEAN THE ANGRY NEIGHBOR WHO COMES IN AND YELLS AT EVERYONE FOR MAKING SO MUCH NOISE.


DiscostewSM said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > The correct term is Nintendrones.
> ...


THE IRONYYYYY, IT IS TOOO MUCH FOR MEEEEEEEE.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad you're all enjoy this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

There isn't a word short enough that you can't make fun of it.

_Slowny _had a slow start of the PS3 and the PSVita? Poor _Slowny_... On the other hand, _Soneat_ released two of the beefiest consoles to date, both home and handheld, quite neat, _Soneat_. That said, their Online network seems to have had more holes then swiss cheese... _They __SoNoob_ when it comes to those things...


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously wtf is happening to GBAtemp...


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 28, 2012)

In this thread people that speak with facts are called "fanboys"


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> In this thread people that speak with facts are called "fanboys"


Elaborate on that. 

The way I see it, Sony's always had slow launches - that's a fact.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> OriginalHamster said:
> 
> 
> > In this thread people that speak with facts are called "fanboys"
> ...


errrr... I wasn't making reference to your post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

OriginalHamster said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalHamster said:
> ...


I know, I was just wondering what's your take on the matter, really.


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> There isn't a word short enough that you can't make fun of it.
> 
> _Slowny _had a slow start of the PS3 and the PSVita? Poor _Slowny_... On the other hand, _Soneat_ released two of the beefiest consoles to date, both home and handheld, quite neat, _Soneat_. That said, their Online network seems to have had more holes then swiss cheese... _They __SoNoob_ when it comes to those things...


Soneat makes me think of SoNEET, I like that. Nintenderps and SoNEETs. It makes me want to draw a comic about two fangirls living together, one of them is a NEET and earns her money via online games, the other girl is a student and works part time in an electronics store.. oh, the ideas. XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

miruki said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a word short enough that you can't make fun of it.
> ...


Soneets make me think of Sonnets.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 28, 2012)

miruki said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a word short enough that you can't make fun of it.
> ...


how about Sonelitists?


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


So you're saying that the 3DS sold better because it has additional features that the Vita lacks?
Glad to hear your take on it


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Midna said:


> So you're saying that the 3DS sold better because it has additional features that the Vita lacks?
> Glad to hear your take on it.


I hear a hint of fanboyism accusation there, so let me clarify. I'm ready to openly criticize any console regardless of make because every console has their pros and cons. In all my posts I'm doing my best to retain a level of objectivity, this is why I praise the 3DS for backwards-compatibility, but I nag that it's underpowered. I praise the Vita for strong specs, but I'm not particularily thrilled by the fact that you can't get your PSP titles on it in an easier fashion.

That said, I acknowledge the fact that Nintendo wishes to continue the DS legacy while Sony tries to start from a blank slate, offering only what Vita offers. Those approaches are radically different and they cause the differences in sales. If the Vita had a UMD drive, it would likely be called PSHueg - they had to get rid of the old in favour of the new and they thought that this was the best way to handle the issue. They wanted to move onto FLASH media storage and God bless them, they did - it's far more stable and battery saving, but it obviously causes backwards-compatibility issues.

One has to look at the issue from numerous views to actually have an on-look on it, in my opinion.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 28, 2012)

That's good to hear.


Spoiler



So like. I've been thinking of getting a Vita some time soon.

Are there any games I definitely should get for it if I do decide to buy it?


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2012)

ZaeZae64 said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Gravity Rush, Modnation, and FIFA.


----------



## miruki (Feb 28, 2012)

Touch My Katamari!


----------



## Midna (Feb 28, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying that the 3DS sold better because it has additional features that the Vita lacks?
> ...


No, Foxi. i don't care to hear about your unbiased perspective.

I was summarizing your post. Sony has, at least outside of Japan, decided to pull a fast one and force users to re-buy all of their PSP games for use on the PS Vita. Nintendo has retained full backwards compatibility. This does in no way invalidate Nintendo's sales as you seemed to be trying to imply. It's a feature and a legitimate selling point, though Nintendo didn't emphasize it much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2012)

Midna said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...


That is correct, and I put emphasis on it being a sales-staller. If the rest of the world had a system of validating PSP purchases and transfering the games onto the Vita, many users would be compelled to trade in their PSP's in favour of the Vita. Without such a feature, as you said, Sony does pull a fast one and to be perfectly honest, I don't plan on re-buying my PSP content - I already bought it once. I'll just have to save my PSP, but for many that means they won't be able to afford a new handheld, hence the worse sales.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously, some of the comments in this thread makes me bored, some makes me laugh, some makes me want to shot myself in the head.

The Vita is selling well, the 3DS is selling well, the iPhones are selling well and the Android devices are selling well, everybody's happy, no?! Looks like not...

People feel threatened when a device that they don't own sells well, it's almost a instinct, unconsciously you think that the developers will stop making games for your device because the other system is selling better and you'll end up with a bad choice in your hands.

Some of you guys need to start to think about what you want and about what you have, if it matches well, then why bother about what you don't have?

Congratz to Sony for the good sales numbers from a die-hard Nintendo fan.


----------



## Midna (Feb 29, 2012)

HiroshiYamauchi said:


> Seriously, some of the comments in this thread makes me bored, some makes me laugh, some makes me want to shot myself in the head.
> 
> The Vita is selling well, the 3DS is selling well, the iPhones are selling well and the Android devices are selling well, everybody's happy, no?! Looks like not...
> 
> ...


Maybe we're all scarred from the Dreamcast run


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 29, 2012)

miruki said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > I may be getting one when I get paid on friday if I can afford it, I unfortunately piled up quuuite a few pre-orders between now and early april so I don't really have a ton to spend outside of them until I get my tax refund.
> ...



Only really have Devil Survivor 2 and Tales of Graces between now and April. I want a Vita for my PSN PSP games too, because my PSP is smashed with dead pixels and a horridly scratched screen. It's not pretty to look at, lol. The two or three games i'd be able to play on the Vita would be a bonus.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 29, 2012)

EDIT: Hey since when did I post in this thread before I posted in this thread. Whoops.



KingVamp said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see the Nintendo fanboys (we need to think of a name for their group...something witty) shit all over this thread and liked each others posts all over the place.
> ...



I love how people just throw themselves under the bus as a Nintendo fanboy by defending to the death the thought that someone may have been called one.
Nintendrones (thank you Guild) came in to shit on this thread, the first good news for the Vita since it was even announced, within minutes. It wasn't LOLZ NINTENDO R GOD. Nah. Nothing so over the top. But really if you can't see the fanboy posts it's because you're a raging fanboy yourself.
Buut hell look who i'm talking to (I swear i've said that before).


Vita has good start.
We must claim this thread, FOR AMERICA NINTENDO!

EDIT EDIT: Damn I shoulda read my other notifications. Some good fanboy nicknames.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Buut hell look who i'm talking to


What the freak does that even mean?

Let me try.

You know very well your post indicate that you was putting down all fans of Nintendo and made it seem like they was posting over top things.

"But really if you can't see the fanboy posts it's because you're a raging fanboy yourself."
Yes, because that makes sense. Over generalize and exaggerating which someone try to call you out for
is automatically a "raging fanboy".

The fact you think anyone who post something against vita is automatically a Nintendo Fanboy
is a flaw in itself.

If can't see the flaws in your post then you are blind.
Buut look who i'm talking to


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 29, 2012)

While I don't defend the Nintendo fanboys, I don't defend the Sony fanboys either. Both are at fault when anything about either of those companies is brought up. Nintendo fanboys raid the positive Sony threads to make them negative. Sony fanboys raid the positive Nintendo threads to make them negative. There's no denying that both happen.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 29, 2012)

miruki said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > There isn't a word short enough that you can't make fun of it.
> ...


I WILL BE EXPECTING HOT TRIPLE-X GIRL-ON-GIRL YURI ACTION.
ALTHOUGH I THINK NEPTUNIA MIGHT BE GIVING ME UNREALISTIC EXPECTATIONS.





gloweyjoey said:


> how about Sonelitists?


HOW ABOUT NO?


----------

